# Today's Catch



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I have volunteered to make some props to donate as raffle prizes to help support a fundraising campaign to build a skateboard park in Wilmington, Ohio. This is the first of many items I will be making for the cause.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats sweet dave


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool Dave, that looks great, and for a good cause!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Is that a light vinagrette that you use with your skull and cross-bone salad?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Fresh Brains, yum! where's the dinnerware screwdriver and crabfork, maybe a spoon to drizzle the juice's? Nice prize Sid, I mean Dave, Your da man!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice of you Dave,


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome work, as usual. Charity work... two thumbs up.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice job. Made me crinkle up my face when I opened the thread.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really nice Dave  Poor guy looks pretty tired...even for a severed skull.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I agreed, he looks kinda sleepy and sorta screwed in the head. Simple but effective.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

As always Dave, even your donations are great


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

this guy needs sleep, he's all screwed up about it.watch him though, if you get crossed up he might get a screw loose and bolt!no bones about it.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

EWWW! That thing is gross! Love it!!Too cool of you to donate some props for charity.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done Dave. One more pic for you file.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I wish I had your imagination... very cool and interesting!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice catch Dave! Any fishin tips ya'd like to share?


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow thats a gruesome looking head. Looks all cold and clammy and wet to me.
heh. Nice.


----------

